# Bantam crosses?



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Anyone ever tried/had a Belgium Bearded DeUccl`e / Golden Sebright cross? We went to our feed store and picked out 2 assorted pullets about 4 months ago. Well, guess what? Lol the Golden Sebright is a roo! The other one is a BBD and we also have two adult BBDs and I just wondered what the babies might look like if we crossed them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no way to know. The hidden genetics that make up their colors will determine the ultimate color of the offspring, same goes for physical characteristics.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Alright. Thanks!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

But either way we demand photos if you hatch any.  

I have some crosses that suggest feathered feet are pretty dominant and beards can show up in bearded/non-bearded crosses as well. I would be fascinated to see what colors you'd get...


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Yes, I will for sure!


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Just something funny- I think the other "pullet" is a roo now. Ugh. Lol. I actually don't mind now that I can raise some purebred BBDs from our older hens. May try some BBD/Sebright crosses as well, out of curiosity


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no!....


----------

